
Show HN: Forcing myself to be a better planner on asana - goodpeoplewin
https://asanadaily.com
======
goodpeoplewin
Most hackers I know are chronically optimistic planners (both micro and
macro), and at the same time, they (we) despise the authority of having
someone "help" them with planning their own workload. So I'm taking a stab at
solving this problem for myself, with a technical means to prevent me from
blundering on with a bad plan. Long time lurker, first MVP post to HN,
apologies for any faux pas I'm committing!

